# Newbie



## Joshben (May 29, 2021)

Hey, New member here. I just joined in. Looking forward to get some good knowledge


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet. Please tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## OnABudget (Jul 8, 2020)

*welcome... im new compared to others here, but there is a plethora of knowledge to be found here...*


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome from another new member.

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Welcome. You came to the right place.


----------

